# comics



## kaithewolf (Sep 21, 2010)

I am looking for furry comics.  does anyone know of any good furry comics?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 21, 2010)

*looks around the Furry Comic & Zine forum*

hmmm

if only there was a list of such things.  That would be a useful thing to sticky.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 21, 2010)

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Category:Comics
http://belfrycomics.net/

Most of those comics are furry, unlike many of the comics listed in the sticky.


----------



## cpam (Sep 21, 2010)

kaithewolf said:


> I am looking for furry comics.  does anyone know of any good furry comics?


 
First off, define 'good'.  I'm not being facetious; different people have different notions as to what defines a good strip.  What, specifically, are you looking for?

Secondly, this question has been addressed several times in this forum; poke around in some of the other topic threads for some lists already posted.

Thirdly, a good place to start would be at the Bat's Belfry, which is a gargantuan list of web comics, many of which are furry.

Fourthly, were you referring specifically to webcomics, comic books, or just comics in general?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 22, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/78970-Webcomic-List-thread
lol


----------



## Dee (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, Belfry is a good place to look. Actually any comic update site like The Webcomic list, etc, you should be able to search for furry comics rather easily.

Good, however, is a matter of taste.

Dee


----------

